# Nitecore Mixer



## Salamander (17/4/18)

How many people out there are using the Nitecore Mixer, and how efficient are you finding it? I noticed something strange last night and wonder if I have a faulty unit or am I doing something wrong.
I put 70ml of VG in a 100ml beaker, set it to heat up to 70C ( just for a short while to thin the VG down). I then dropped the temp to 35C and added my flavour concentrates and left it to stir. About 20 minutes later I had a look and realised that the top section was not actually being stirred. There is a section above the 70ml mark on the beaker was not being blended into the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/18)

Salamander said:


> How many people out there are using the Nitecore Mixer, and how efficient are you finding it? I noticed something strange last night and wonder if I have a faulty unit or am I doing something wrong.
> I put 70ml of VG in a 100ml beaker, set it to heat up to 70C ( just for a short while to thin the VG down). I then dropped the temp to 35C and added my flavour concentrates and left it to stir. About 20 minutes later I had a look and realised that the top section was not actually being stirred. There is a section above the 70ml mark on the beaker was not being blended into the rest.
> View attachment 129323



Is it not perhaps the speed at which you stir. What is the RPM?

I stir at the default - I think 1200RPM


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

i use bigger stir bars. and u must give it a shake or hand stir as. the mixer only stir what you see there is the concentrates ontop of vg. so the top is spinning on the bottom. take it of mix it in and see again. 
pg and vg can take the heat its the nic that can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/18)

Larger stir bar will help but ultimately the best solution would be a larger beaker with wide floor space for a 80ml+ mix.

Too large a stir bar will keep popping up off the magnets though. Can send measurements of the biggest stable stir bar I've used if you like. 

I find it efficient for 40ml in that size beaker. 

You'll want a 250ml (min) to 500ml (best) beaker for 80ml and above with a larger stir bar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (17/4/18)

Don't mean to side track, but I've had a look at this mixer, and I cannot see how its going to make my mixing any easier or faster.

Seems you cant really do any large batches. 
How much volume can be mixed in what time? 

If I do usual mixes, I can mix maybe 8 x 100ml bottles in under an hour. That includes setup etc. 
How long would it take to mix 8 different 100ml juices with this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

this mixer is for steeping. 6 hours in the mixer is 2 weeks steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/4/18)

Use an erlinmeyer flask, 
Wide base, narrows down toward the neck. 
It's much more efficient than the plain breakers.

I can steep 300ml successfully at a time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Don't mean to side track, but I've had a look at this mixer, and I cannot see how its going to make my mixing any easier or faster.
> 
> Seems you cant really do any large batches.
> How much volume can be mixed in what time?
> ...



I mix up to 200 ml at a time without any issues. I don't have to do anything more than pour in the components and turn it on. I do have Ruematoid Arthritis so mixing manually is not the best thing to do. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I mix up to 200 ml at a time without any issues. I don't have to do anything more than pour in the components and turn it on. I do have Ruematoid Arthritis so mixing manually is not the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


pg in last or first
i find pg on top so it always trays to go down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> pg in last or first
> i find pg on top so it always trays to go down



I start with VG-BASED Nic, VG, PG and lastly concentrates. Therefor more dense at the bottom 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I start with VG-BASED Nic, VG, PG and lastly concentrates. Therefor more dense at the bottom
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


ok and it mix in mmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (17/4/18)

I am mixing at max revs - 1200RPM. I transferred this mix to a 200ml beaker and it was fine. Obviously this beaker is wider. This would then have the same problem if I had 200ml in that beaker. I think that the wider stir bar might be a solution. I will also have a look at the Erlenmeyr flasks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (17/4/18)

Just a quick question - who carries stir bars in the Pretoria area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

Salamander said:


> I am mixing at max revs - 1200RPM. I transferred this mix to a 200ml beaker and it was fine. Obviously this beaker is wider. This would then have the same problem if I had 200ml in that beaker. I think that the wider stir bar might be a solution. I will also have a look at the Erlenmeyr flasks


here is the bar let me know were u get the Erlenmeyer thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/4/18)

The flavourmill is getting erlinmeyer flasks tomorrow or Thursday I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (17/4/18)

The flasks are no problem at a much better price. Ordering 1 stir bar is a PIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/4/18)

Salamander said:


> The flasks are no problem at a much better price. Ordering 1 stir bar is a PIA



That's my issue as well. 30bucks is shap, but add the 80 for shipping.... Not cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/4/18)

I find this mixer very inefficient and poorly designed. A friend has one and is complaining about the same thing. I opened it up and found that the magnet is weak and sits too far from the top. I have a computer fan made one that can stir pure VG in winter without heating it up. I'm so glad I never bought this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/18)

Like I said in the past I regard it purely as a small batch sample maker, it won't serve well doing big batches for the diy guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (17/4/18)

Oh well, "skoolgeld" as they say. The concept is great, but the execution ........ I can still mix my 100ml batches but will do it in the bigger beaker until my local stockist gets the flasks into stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (17/4/18)

I have this mixer and it works really well up to 100ml. I too see the ingredients floating on the top and not mixing down to the stir bar.

It's all about aspect ratio. The mix in your beaker is too tall. If you want it to work make sure the liquid is flatter if you know what I mean. 

When I mix 100ml I use a 250ml beaker so the liquid is around an inch deep by around 3 inches across. If you can see the action of the mixing bar, it almost creates a doughnut shaped movement around it. 

If you see the layers on top are not mixing, check in about an hour and put the temp up to about 45 degrees for that hour. The movement of the liquid should get to that layer. 

I have been using this mixer for about 6 months and it is amazing for small batches and tests. I have read a lot of articles on speed steeping with a magnetic mixer/heater. I have run tests on mixes, one that steeped for 6 weeks vs one that I let run on the nitecore overnight, same recipe. 

I would say that the mixer does an amazing job of mixing and gives the steeping a head start but I do not believe it can replace letting it lie for a while. 

Certain mixes are SNV but I play with tobaccos most of the time and most of them definitely need time before they are ready to vape.

Hope this helps






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (17/4/18)

I agree. The 250ml beaker works for 100ml so that's what I will use for now. The steeping effect is brilliant. Nitecore says you can mix up to 200ml but I think that is being a bit optimistic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (17/4/18)

Salamander said:


> I agree. The 250ml beaker works for 100ml so that's what I will use for now. The steeping effect is brilliant. Nitecore says you can mix up to 200ml but I think that is being a bit optimistic!


You can mix 200mls but I would increase the temp at least another 5 degrees and run it at max with the biggest stir bar you can get your hands on. The stir bar sold separately by blck is far too small. It makes funnies on the nitecore. You'll want to get a 30-35mm bar. I think clyrolinx might have them. Also see if you can mix 200mls in a 400ml or 500ml beaker. And let it go for at least 24hrs

Next step is lab type magnetic mixer

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I find this mixer very inefficient and poorly designed. A friend has one and is complaining about the same thing. I opened it up and found that the magnet is weak and sits too far from the top. I have a computer fan made one that can stir pure VG in winter without heating it up. I'm so glad I never bought this.


@zadiac your Computer fan mixer, do you use a heating pad for heat and if so how do you temperature control it? I made one months ago with a portable usb fan thingy as per 1 video on YouTube and it was not strong enough to mix anything unless the beaker almost touches the magnet. Very keen on building the Comp Van setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @zadiac your Computer fan mixer, do you use a heating pad for heat and if so how do you temperature control it? I made one months ago with a portable usb fan thingy as per 1 video on YouTube and it was not strong enough to mix anything unless the beaker almost touches the magnet. Very keen on building the Comp Van setup?



I'ts a 120mm fan. The heating pad has a controller on the cable. I use strong neodymium magnets and the magnets are about 1mm from the top plate which is a cd case that I cut to fit. I'm working at the moment on a new one that will use a higher torque high speed dc motor with a speed controller.
I bought the heating pads on ebay and they're for heating reptile tanks. They don't get hot, just warm. Highest settings on the heating mat and the ejuice only gets to about 32degrees. That's fine with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I'ts a 120mm fan. The heating pad has a controller on the cable. I use strong neodymium magnets and the magnets are about 1mm from the top plate which is a cd case that I cut to fit. I'm working at the moment on a new one that will use a higher torque high speed dc motor with a speed controller.
> I bought the heating pads on ebay and they're for heating reptile tanks. They don't get hot, just warm. Highest settings on the heating mat and the ejuice only gets to about 32degrees. That's fine with me.


Fantastic, thank you very much for the detailed response. Enjoy the leave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Fantastic, thank you very much for the detailed response. Enjoy the leave.



Leave?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Leave?


On Vacation Leave  your status thing. (Not sure if we call it the same on here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> On Vacation Leave  your status thing. (Not sure if we call it the same on here)



Oh dear! I never changed that........hahahaha. Sorry. I was on leave in February.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Oh dear! I never changed that........hahahaha. Sorry. I was on leave in February.


Then let me rephrase: I hope you enjoyed your leave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Then let me rephrase: I hope you enjoyed your leave.



Hahaha......thanks. I did. 

Next one is in July. I always take Feb and July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Hahaha......thanks. I did.
> 
> Next one is in July. I always take Feb and July.


Strange months for leave...unless it's a way to avoid human traffic (not traffcing) in places?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Strange months for leave...unless it's a way to avoid human traffic (not traffcing) in places?



Yup. Out-of-season is always better for me.......and cheaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Yup. Out-of-season is always better for me.......and cheaper


Ah, thought as much. So you travel @zadiac? Well...leave home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Ah, thought as much. So you travel @zadiac? Well...leave home.



Nope, not much. I'm a stay-at-home kinda guy. Go to visit my brother in Welkom sometimes. Can't really travel too far. Have a back injury that makes long journeys difficult for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Yup. Out-of-season is always better for me.......and cheaper


Ah, thought as much. So you travel @zadiac? Well...leave home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

